# COMPRESSUS?



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

got him from AS...and according to them he is a compressus....ooooohhhh FRAAAAAAAAANK









sorry duh i forgot the pic...

(FYI...he doesn't like to be called a rhom)

I hope he grows to look like the bottom pic


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

personally i dont think its a compressus but i've known to be wrong once or twice


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

oh yeah he is approx. 5"

frank after you complete the id, could you give me some reading material on Compressus(or whatever I have here) thanks!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

this is a bad picture... I am going to take another....

he does look like a compressus to me, however probably needs to grow more before we can be positive....


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I think it looks loke S. Rhombeus. But could be wrong.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

here are some more pics..(trying to not line them horizontally)

another


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)




----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I got this from reading...now i just need you to agree......

"Both S. compressus and S. altuvei look similar in body shape and color pattern, but the measurements for each separates them though it is subtle. *S. compressus is more concave in profile in the supraorbital region (back area) and more convex posterior to the supraocciptial spine (just before the dorsal spine) than S. altuvei.* S. compressus has a more robust snout laterally than S. altuvei. The ventral profile of the belly (side profile of belly) of many specimens of S. compressus ventrally protrudes (sticks out more) to a greater extent anteriorly than S. altuvei. All these features are more pronounced in juveniles than adults. (Fink et al., 2001). "


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the convex in your fish could be that it is under fed. i still dont think it looks like any compressus i have seen


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

this thread is a good example of how if everyone reads...Frank can relax and enjoy eating Brazilian Piranha Soup...











piranha_guy_dan said:


> the convex in your fish could be that it is under fed. i still dont think it looks like any compressus i have seen


http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/pr...?cat=p&id=6


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

* And the vental (belly) protrudes a little too like it says....

I'm like 99 percent sure that I'm right....


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't see any bars, so I doubt it is a compressus.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> I don't see any bars, so I doubt it is a compressus.


I don't see any bars either...


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

BioTeach said:


> I don't see any bars, so I doubt it is a compressus.


show me a picture of a compressus with bars


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

i think i'm right


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

"This species is sometimes intermixed with S. rhombeus in shipments to hobbyists. Often confusing to pet shop dealers by its appearance and sometimes called a black piranha. It is a difficult species to separate from S. altuvei, but hobbyists should be aware that the methods described here are generally useful depending on the age and size of your fish. The bars and spots appear during certain times of growth and eventually become fixed. So it is quite possible to have a young specimen with just spots on the body, then later develop the bars. The common shape to look for is the compressed body and the snout which is very pointed and slightly turned upwards. They are very high-backed and the tail fin (caudal) may have only a thin band on the edge and giving it a "V" coloration from the caudal peduncle outwards. This coloration darkens with age giving it a more characteristic bold black tail band on the edge. Recently, this species has been at times sold by pet stores as S. hollandi, a totally different species found in Bolivia."


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

this looks like an adult...where's his bars?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

i dont see any bars, am i missing something?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I really hope he is a S.Comp. thats what I wanted...does this mean that I have to change my icon now to a S.Rhom? (don't worry Frank if you say its a rhom....its a rhom is a rhom is a rhom, i know...


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

another picture


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

heres a pic of the compressus i have in stock now.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

personally they look more like hollandi. spaced out large sized spotting.

when people refer to bars they mean the spots or elongated and tall not rounded. yours are sort of blotchy.

just PM frank the link to this page.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I believe Frank ID'd these fish for Pedro as compressus. AS took a lot of care to ID them based on collection point..and I think the spotting looks compressus.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I believe Frank ID'd these fish for Pedro as compressus. AS took a lot of care to ID them based on collection point..and I think the spotting looks compressus.


areyou saying what I got is a compressus??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 01:21 PM
> I believe Frank ID'd these fish for Pedro as compressus. AS took a lot of care to ID them based on collection point..and I think the spotting looks compressus.


I don't recall doing an ID for Pedro, just Brandon and Nate.

Fish is S. compressus.



> piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 12:34 PM
> personally they look more like hollandi. spaced out large sized spotting.


Science is still looking for S. hollandi. The fish in the photo ain't it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 01:21 PM
> > I believe Frank ID'd these fish for Pedro as compressus. AS took a lot of care to ID them based on collection point..and I think the spotting looks compressus.
> 
> 
> ...


Ah..that was it. My bad


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well i be damned


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

looks nothing like alot of compressus ive seen posted thats forsure, i better go to the eye doctor lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 02:05 PM
> looks nothing like alot of compressus ive seen posted thats forsure, _i better go to the eye doctor _lol


Only if you need eye glasses to read the descriptions. lol


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 02:05 PM
> > looks nothing like alot of compressus ive seen posted thats forsure, _i better go to the eye doctor _lol
> 
> 
> ...


Reading does pay off....


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Frank, you mentioned earlier in another thread that you were doing research on s.compressus, because compressus are more rare than rhom, are their less variations than the rhom family? basically what I would like to know is based of the picture I posted, do you have any picture of what you think my Compressus will look like when adult? and do you have a link to a more detailed description of Compressus?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

the victory lap...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats on him being exactly what you wanted.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Congrats on him being exactly what you wanted.


Thanks!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> Congrats


YOU did this....Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

I figure this a good a place to ask as any, but from what I can gather a big difference between S. Altuvei and S. Compressus is the compressus posses bar/spotting, and the altuvei lacks them?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1899359

bar spotting is common with most varients of adult S.Compressus, however some juvi's can have spots that will turn bar-like as they grow....the biggist way to tell IMO is the shape of the back bone....

the upward snout is a dead give away aswell


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I love him...


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I just found out from Pedro at AS that he was pulled from Peru, and here is a picture with "Bars", he just started to get them...


----------

